# €2.5 billion to the housing programme



## Brendan Burgess (8 Oct 2019)

Prioritising investment in social housing.


----------



## WolfeTone (8 Oct 2019)

I don't think the opposition can complain much here. It just needs to be delivered on now.


----------



## Saavy99 (8 Oct 2019)

Where is this 2.5 B going to come from?


----------



## Protocol (8 Oct 2019)

Saavy99 said:


> Where is this 2.5 B going to come from?



Tax revenue?


----------



## Firefly (8 Oct 2019)

Protocol said:


> Tax revenue?



Current _and future_


----------



## Bronte (8 Oct 2019)

I'd be more worried about where it is going.  There is a plethora of 'charities' in the homeless sector. With duplication of management and costs.  With the state paying for everything without any ownership or oversight of where the money has gone.  It will be the next scandal.


----------

